# Needles Confiscated



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I just returned from a wonderful trip to Puerto Vallarta. Only problem I had was my addi tips were confiscated at airport leaving PV. Luckily, it was a small project so I could remove tips and tie cables together. When I got home I mentioned that to my yarn shop. Owner said it happens often coming from Mexico and Italy. Other than that trip was wonderful


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

You're a knitting terrorist! :O


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

scrapbookbabs said:


> I just returned from a wonderful trip to Puerto Vallarta. Only problem I had was my addi tips were confiscated at airport leaving PV. Luckily, it was a small project so I could remove tips and tie cables together. When I got home I mentioned that to my yarn shop. Owner said it happens often coming from Mexico and Italy. Other than that trip was wonderful


I've always wonder what happens to those confiscated needles. Do you think someone is making money selling them?


----------



## janebock (Apr 13, 2017)

That's why I don't go to Mexico. Who knows, laws could change. Good to know. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I think they also should confiscate ball point pens.


----------



## knittermimi (Feb 22, 2012)

I had the same happen when departing Cote d'Ivoire (Ivory Coast) in 2015! We live and learn, I guess!


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm so bad, I have to remember to remove my wine bottle opener! Well you never know when you might be in a wine'ing situation and not realizing it's got a cork not a screw top! Ugh! lol


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm told all confiscated stuff goes into garbage can. Also, I take only crochet when I fly.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh no, going to Italy in May. I will have to plan ahead on how to manage that. I may have to take my plastic needles. I will surely use a life line. Maybe I can get by with the really short tips and put caps on the ends. I have never had a problem going other places. Hmmmm.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't go to Mexico period.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting! I pack my knitting in the suitcase and haven't had a problem. However, coming back from Kauai this year hubby left me off at the Agriculture screening. I was asked if I was bringing back any plants, animals, etc. I replied "no" as we have traveled yearly to Hawaii for over 30 years and knew what could and could not be brought back to the Mainland. Then one of our suitcases was pulled from the x-ray area and opened with my permission. Turned out that hubby had sliced a pickle to bring home from our timeshare! We all got quite a laugh from that one. Also, for many years I had a home-based Hawaii Destination travel agency. I had many clients from all over the U.S. I always called my clients to see how their trips went. Here are a couple that I still grin (or smile) about:
**a man who got stopped at agriculture and requested to have his suitcase opened. The screener had seen a buffo frog in the suitcase and told the man he could not take it to the mainland! Turns out he left his shoes outside each day as many people do in Hawaii. Said frog decided his shoe would be a great place for a nap!
**I had a client who was a lawyer from the South. His wife told me that no one was ever could please him (ARGH!). I checked and double checked everything to make sure there would be no problems. When I call them for a trip report (as I did all for all of my clients) she said he was miserable the whole trip!!! I asked why and she replied and I quote: "He couldn't find anything wrong!"
**I had the great priviledge of making arrangements for a family who were taking their grandfather's ashes to Pearl Harbor on Oahu per his request. He was serving in the Navy when the Japanese bombed Pearl. His ship was hit and sinking so he swim to a second ship and was pulled up on it. Then that ship was hit and sank so he swam to a third ship which survived the attack. The family was met by military scuba divers who took the urn of ashes and swam to put it in the ship he had requested so he could be with his fellow men. I have to admit I had a few tears run down my face!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

nankat said:


> I think they also should confiscate ball point pens.


Yes, how are ball point pens any different from knitting needles, except the ink can stain. I had my knitting confiscated at the County Court Building when on jury duty, but we were told to bring a pen?????? No logic there.


----------



## NorthernBairn (Jan 21, 2018)

Well, we knitters are dangerous people you know ! We defend our stash to the last breath, and elbow with the best of them for the last 3.75 circular needles on offer in Lidl !????
Seriously, there seems to be no logic to what is allowed or not . I had a nail clipper confiscated on the way to Dublin, heaven knows how they thought I may have caused trouble with them...threatened the perfect manicures of the air crew perhaps ?????


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear your needles were confiscated. I go to Mexico once,sometimes twice annually and have never had anything confiscated. Wait, I tell a lie...One time only, the Mexican security agent, a very pleasant, young man whom I bet was new on the job, wanted us to remove the fishing line from all 6 of our fishing reels. We explained how many times we had made this trip before, and he went to consult with his boss and returned with good news for us. I can't imagine how long it would have taken to remove all that line.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Once when going in to jury duty they confiscated a small tape measure I had in my purse. When we picked it up on the way out I asked the man why. He said someone could wrap it around the neck of another. HUMMMM, guess I just don't think about how to kill someone although there were only a very few of my students that wished I could drive them across the city and make their way home by themselves! <vvbg>


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Putting your knitting needles in your main suitcase not into hand luggage. I have to do the same if I take my embroidery as it has a small pair of sharpe pointed embroider scissors in it.

So now I only carry a good Car Magazine, a Sewing Magazine and a some crochet in my hand luggage. Depending on length of flight etc. My knitting needles and embroidery goes into my suit case as that goes into the hold of the airplane.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

i pack em in my checked luggage -- really never had a problem.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Good ideas there! For some strange reason, my 6 foot tall, bearded husband with western cowboy hat never gets checked for gun powder. However, 5 foot me with no hat always seems to be the one that is checked! It's happened so many times, we both just start laughing!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I will be leaving Mexico next Saturday and will definitely check my carry on for the return trip home. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

NorthernBairn said:


> Well, we knitters are dangerous people you know ! We defend our stash to the last breath, and elbow with the best of them for the last 3.75 circular needles on offer in Lidl !????
> Seriously, there seems to be no logic to what is allowed or not . I had a nail clipper confiscated on the way to Dublin, heaven knows how they thought I may have caused trouble with them...threatened the perfect manicures of the air crew perhaps ?????


Years ago my mother who was 86 and very frail would fly to Tucson to visit my sister. My sister in Minneapolis would get her on a non stop flight and my sister would be at the gate when the plan landed to take charge. Mom had a finger nail clipper confiscated. Huh, a frail old lady would hi jack the plane? A toddler could have knocked her down Weird.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RitaMc said:


> Years ago my mother who was 86 and very frail would fly to Tucson to visit my sister. My sister in Minneapolis would get her on a non stop flight and my sister would be at the gate when the plan landed to take charge. Mom had a finger nail clipper confiscated. Huh, a frail old lady would hi jack the plane? A toddler could have knocked her down Weird.


A terrorist could've taken it from her, too. That's why certain things are confiscated.


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

martina said:


> A terrorist could've taken it from her, too. That's why certain things are confiscated.


How could a terrorist harm someone with a small finger nail clipper?


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

nankat said:


> I think they also should confiscate ball point pens.


Please don't give them any new ideas....


----------



## NorthernBairn (Jan 21, 2018)

RitaMc said:


> How could a terrorist harm someone with a small finger nail clipper?


There's always those manicures ...???????????? " Take me to Dublin, or the acrylics get it! "


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

They check luggage going into Mexico too so I would still put them in checked bags


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

When leaving Hawaii a few years back, they didn't care about the knitting needles, but wanted to take my key chain because it was filled with water and sparkles! Probably two thimbles full of water at the most, if that, and they wanted to keep it! Imagine my surprise.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

scrapbookbabs said:


> I just returned from a wonderful trip to Puerto Vallarta. Only problem I had was my addi tips were confiscated at airport leaving PV. Luckily, it was a small project so I could remove tips and tie cables together. When I got home I mentioned that to my yarn shop. Owner said it happens often coming from Mexico and Italy. Other than that trip was wonderful


Those airport security women must be doing a lot of knitting on needles they can't get easily! Last year, same airport, my KnitPicks chrome plated needles were taken. I wasn't able to remove the tips to keep the cable. :sm03: At the same time, the woman ahead of me had her pricey double-pointed needles taken away.

I hadn't any problem flying elsewhere, only leaving Mexico. Cuba, Spain, Italy, Dubai, Syria - all OK with needles in carry-on.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Once when going in to jury duty they confiscated a small tape measure I had in my purse. When we picked it up on the way out I asked the man why. He said someone could wrap it around the neck of another. HUMMMM, guess I just don't think about how to kill someone although there were only a very few of my students that wished I could *drive them across the city and make their way home by themselves!* <vvbg>


Once upon a time, my two pre-teen delinquents kept losing their transit passes. I was going broke buying new ones every few weeks! So, as a lesson, I went to get them from school. I went there by bicycle, and we three walked home. After experiencing the one-and-a-half-hour walk (kvetching all the way), they were _much_ more careful about their transit passes!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have not had anything confiscated but my darling man wants to travel to the Netherlands sometime this year. AND he wants me to go with him. I definitely do not want to get on a plane. Just the thought terrifies me. I had thought that I could bring my knitting with me on the plane for the 10-hour flight, but according to what I am reading here, I would be better off shipping it priority mail to his mom and dads house and shipping it back home rather than lose what I have done so far. I have expensive needles, and if they confiscated them I would be so upset!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I have not had anything confiscated but my darling man wants to travel to the Netherlands sometime this year. AND he wants me to go with him. I definitely do not want to get on a plane. Just the thought terrifies me. I had thought that I could bring my knitting with me on the plane for the 10-hour flight, but according to what I am reading here, I would be better off shipping it priority mail to his mom and dads house and shipping it back home rather than lose what I have done so far. I have expensive needles, and if they confiscated them I would be so upset!


Despite being the daughter of one USPS employee and the sister of another, there's no way I'd mail my knitting needles anywhere. Pack them in your checked luggage, and they'll be safe from confiscation. It's only from carry on bags that _some_ security agents confiscate them. If you feel knitting on the flight will keep you calm, I suggest you buy a set of cheapo carbonized bamboo circulars from eBay to work on something small (hat, dishcloth, etc.) in the airport and in flight. IF they get confiscated, it won't injure your wallet.
These are what I'm talking about: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/1-Set-18pcs-Tube-Circular-Carbonized-Bamboo-Knitting-Needles-40cm-120cm-Cheaply/332032211277?hash=item4d4ea9794d:m:mM6e6ZfAsPVmR6jKGVrICBg
No, they're not the world's swiftest knitting needles, nor terribly pointy. It may take a month to arrive, but they are an option less likely to be confiscated.

Bon voyage!!


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Question: How is a sharpened pencil different that a knitting needle....?Answer: It’s sharper and more dangerous more!????


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You certainly are...


Porkypine0727 said:


> You're a knitting terrorist! :O


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

RitaMc said:


> Years ago my mother who was 86 and very frail would fly to Tucson to visit my sister. My sister in Minneapolis would get her on a non stop flight and my sister would be at the gate when the plan landed to take charge. Mom had a finger nail clipper confiscated. Huh, a frail old lady would hi jack the plane? A toddler could have knocked her down Weird.


My mother, a very petite, white-haired little old lady of 85+ years was _ALWAYS_ the one that TSA would pull aside for a more thorough search. Pat down, shoe removal, etc. They never bothered with my 6'2", muscular, long-haired, bearded (at the time)husband! We never could figure that out.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

I had a pair of tweezers confiscated. I asked if they thought I was going to pluck someone to death. They returned the tweezers. No explanation. I saw a cartoon I liked. A fellow was waiving a bottle around in an airport, saying "I have shampoo and I'm not afraid to use it!"


----------



## wibbwebb (Jul 5, 2017)

When the alert is high, I got stopped everytime going through checking in. It was from my chest wires from having heart surgery.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Despite being the daughter of one USPS employee and the sister of another, there's no way I'd mail my knitting needles anywhere. Pack them in your checked luggage, and they'll be safe from confiscation. It's only from carry on bags that _some_ security agents confiscate them. If you feel knitting on the flight will keep you calm, I suggest you buy a set of cheapo carbonized bamboo circulars from eBay to work on something small (hat, dishcloth, etc.) in the airport and in flight. IF they get confiscated, it won't injure your wallet.
> These are what I'm talking about: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/1-Set-18pcs-Tube-Circular-Carbonized-Bamboo-Knitting-Needles-40cm-120cm-Cheaply/332032211277?hash=item4d4ea9794d:m:mM6e6ZfAsPVmR6jKGVrICBg
> No, they're not the world's swiftest knitting needles, nor terribly pointy. It may take a month to arrive, but they are an option less likely to be confiscated.
> 
> Bon voyage!!


Yes I would suggest taking cheap bamboo ones you can buy a whole set for the price of 2 single more expensive circular knitting needles.

I have both expensive metal ones and the cheap bamboo ones. I keep my bamboo ones for traveling. The more expensive ones stay at home. I also lend out the bamboo ones to memeber of my craft group so if they get broken or someone forgets to return one it's not a problem.

You might even be able to find the plastic ones in charity shops (Thirft Shop I think they call them in America)


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> I've always wonder what happens to those confiscated needles. Do you think someone is making money selling them?


No everything goes into the trash. It is really a big waste.


----------



## sigridsmith (Oct 21, 2017)

Last year I went to the Federal Building and when I went through the scanner, the security guy said that I had forgotten my nail file in my bag but he would let it go. I knew something was wrong because I don't use a metal nail file. When I looked in the bag later, I found that I had my big Swiss Army knife in there. What a nice guy! Unlike the TSA guy that took my knitting needles. When I grumbled about it, they looked further and took my plastic crochet hook and plastic tapestry needle.


----------



## sigridsmith (Oct 21, 2017)

I believe roving is called 'wool tops' in Australia.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sigridsmith said:


> Last year I went to the Federal Building and when I went through the scanner, the security guy said that I had forgotten my nail file in my bag but he would let it go. I knew something was wrong because I don't use a metal nail file. When I looked in the bag later, I found that I had my big Swiss Army knife in there. What a nice guy! Unlike the TSA guy that took my knitting needles. When I grumbled about it, they looked further and took my plastic crochet hook and plastic tapestry needle.


That reminds me ... The agent who confiscated my needles in Puerto Vallarta overlooked the other two projects and their metal needles further down in my carry-on. I wasn't about to tell her about them. :sm15:


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

LuvmyDoxies said:


> Oh no, going to Italy in May. I will have to plan ahead on how to manage that. I may have to take my plastic needles. I will surely use a life line. Maybe I can get by with the really short tips and put caps on the ends. I have never had a problem going other places. Hmmmm.


I had no problems taking my knitting to/from Italy in 2015. I made sure that I had wooden or bamboo needles and nor metal in my carry on.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

nankat said:


> I think they also should confiscate ball point pens.


Good point (pun intended). Would seem that bp pens could do just as much damage. And might be easier to hang on ti and control what you were doing with them. Can't you hear the howls when their Cross pens are grabbed??


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

dunnville89 said:


> Yes, how are ball point pens any different from knitting needles, except the ink can stain. I had my knitting confiscated at the County Court Building when on jury duty, but we were told to bring a pen?????? No logic there.


Our jury duty notices in Houston specifically say no knitting allowed. Ugh, such a long time to sit without it.

We went to Oaxaca for a wedding last year, and the security agent almost couldn't be bothered to look at our bags much less confiscate my needles. I guess you never know.


----------



## patriciamb (Jul 13, 2011)

It really doesn't make sense that they would take knitting needles and not pens. My mother was in her 90's and was the one that they searched and pat down as if she would be able to do anything!


----------



## Ursula62 (Dec 29, 2012)

I travel with a plastic crochet hook and cotton to make dishcloths. Never been questioned and keep the needles in the checked luggage.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nothing happens to me like that. Cause I don't leave the USA. The only thing that has happened 5 years ago was had to take my shoes off an thought that was awful and that was when I was 21 nothing like that happened,an the recent one 65!! Boy times sure changed at airports..


----------



## Benilda (Dec 10, 2016)

LindaH said:


> I have not had anything confiscated but my darling man wants to travel to the Netherlands sometime this year. AND he wants me to go with him. I definitely do not want to get on a plane. Just the thought terrifies me. I had thought that I could bring my knitting with me on the plane for the 10-hour flight, but according to what I am reading here, I would be better off shipping it priority mail to his mom and dads house and shipping it back home rather than lose what I have done so far. I have expensive needles, and if they confiscated them I would be so upset!


I have flown to the Netherlands many times. I always take my knitting on the plane with me.
(I also have amo in my luggage for a cartridge show) So my luggage and person are searched.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Once when going in to jury duty they confiscated a small tape measure I had in my purse. When we picked it up on the way out I asked the man why. He said someone could wrap it around the neck of another. HUMMMM, guess I just don't think about how to kill someone although there were only a very few of my students that wished I could drive them across the city and make their way home by themselves! <vvbg>


I was called for jury duty once for a murder trial, and my paperback copy of Jane Austen's Mansfield Park was confiscated. I always thought Jane would have gotten a laugh out of that.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Why risk it. Take a book and pack your needles.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ursula62 said:


> I travel with a plastic crochet hook and cotton to make dishcloths. Never been questioned and keep the needles in the checked luggage.


Wise woman!!


----------



## joycecannon16 (Dec 12, 2016)

Just ordered these! Thank you. They will relieve my worry about getting my needles taken away!


----------



## sigridsmith (Oct 21, 2017)

Now I put a lifeline in my work and travel with plastic or bamboo and pack another set in my checked luggage. So if the needles are confiscated, I can remount it when I get where I'm going. I wonder if I should travel with a project that uses size 7 or 8 needles and then just knit with Bic pens. It's got to be blue, black, or red yarn.


----------



## jayne6666 (Oct 27, 2011)

ha ha i'm sure you could of hijacked that airplane with your knitting needle tips!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sigridsmith said:


> Now I put a lifeline in my work and travel with plastic or bamboo and pack another set in my checked luggage. So if the needles are confiscated, I can remount it when I get where I'm going. I wonder if I should travel with a project that uses size 7 or 8 needles and then just knit with Bic pens. It's got to be blue, black, or red yarn.


I love that idea!!


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

I always pack knitting in my checked luggage (if I have any). There's no room on the plane to knit anyway, with the way we are all squeezed in like sardines. I've decided that from now on, I'm going to drive or take the train to my destination. Flying is too much of a hassle anyway. So...foreign trips are out.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bummer! That's why I don't take my good needles on the plane. You never know what the security people will think is dangerous.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

This has been an interesting topic! I have used straws before when desperate! One can use a Q-tip when traveling to protect the 'tips'.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

nankat said:


> I think they also should confiscate ball point pens.


I totally agree! So irritating! I am planning on using small gauge wood needles on our trip this year.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

For some strange reason I tend to be the one who gets checked for gun powder at the airport! My very masculine, bearded, wearing a western cowboy hat never does! He just stands there and laughs every time! :O)


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

My mom always travels with a self addressed, stamped envelope, so if that happens, she can mail the tips home....and she doesn't need to replace them. I am sorry...I DO know that THAT wasn't what you were writing about, LOL


----------



## starryskies (Jan 17, 2017)

I have never had an issue in all the flying I have done but I also usually use wooden circular needles. I prefer rosewood but will use bamboo. The funny thing was that I was allowed my 11" straight aluminum needles back in Nov of 2001 when Everything was being taken. Those things WERE dangerous. I was not allowed my stork scissors however but I had called ahead so I didn't bring them on the plane. I switched to circulars and started knitting continental style a few years later as my shoulder gave out . Now the narrow seats are not a problem since I can knit in the space of my lap


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

klh1016 said:


> I'm so bad, I have to remember to remove my wine bottle opener! Well you never know when you might be in a wine'ing situation and not realizing it's got a cork not a screw top! Ugh! lol


Had that happen to me too! Apparently the TSA agents in San Diego could have cared less, but it was confiscated in Seattle on my return trip.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

LindaH,Just put your metal needles in your checked luggage and knit on cheap bamboo circs while travelling.You only need one pair with you!Guess how I know,bwahaha.Lindseymary


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

i've had needles confiscated in Peru and Ecuador.


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

Flying out of the UK, I have always checked in advance with the airline. As so many of you say, the advice is it's hold luggage only. The weirdest thing I have ever got confiscated was some boot polish at Auckland (NZ) airport - maybe 'cos it wasn't Kiwi brand?


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

I think too much depends on individual agents. I had a tiny, I mean the smallest one they make - not even as big as my pinky, Swiss Army knife in my purse. Got through KCI without a blink of an eye! In Denver, never left the secure area, just switching planes, and got a real witch (not what I really want to say about her but it will do) that wanted to confiscate. She was quite the deal.
I think the mom that carries a self addressed, stamped envelope is a genius! Just like every other shop at the airport the one that sells mailing material for people that choose to mail things instead of having them confiscated charge a fortune!


----------



## sigridsmith (Oct 21, 2017)

I was at an airport recently [I forget where, maybe Toronto] that had a Fed Ex box in the security area with all of the envelopes, boxes, labels, and pens needed for packing for shipping. I'm not sure how they handled the fees because I didn't use it.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Interesting topic. I have knit on planes without a problem, but in leaving soon for Spokane it appears that I will have to pay more attention to my Service Dog as apparently they are being bunched in with therapy dogs who are causing passenger problems.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oooouch, that's really too bad. I always pack mine in my suitcase; never had a problem. Were yours in your luggage or in your carry-on?


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

While in WV with my then 8 y/o GD she was given a small "snow globe" that she loved. When checking in at Dulles for our flight home they wanted to take her snow globe away from her, I guess thinking the liquid inside was dangerous. After her constant crying was causing much attention and holding things up they relented and she was able to bring it home. It was only about three inches in diameter and don't think it could have caused much damage even if caustic.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Travel with bamboo or acrylic....I've never been stopped


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

And those lethal pencils


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Bummer.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

LindaH said:


> I have not had anything confiscated but my darling man wants to travel to the Netherlands sometime this year. AND he wants me to go with him. I definitely do not want to get on a plane. Just the thought terrifies me. I had thought that I could bring my knitting with me on the plane for the 10-hour flight, but according to what I am reading here, I would be better off shipping it priority mail to his mom and dads house and shipping it back home rather than lose what I have done so far. I have expensive needles, and if they confiscated them I would be so upset!


I believe if you put it in your checked-in luggage everything will be ok, you just can't take it into the plane with your walk on bags


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> I'm told all confiscated stuff goes into garbage can. Also, I take only crochet when I fly.


My LYS has many times had a box of confiscated scissors on their counter. They can be taken for a couple of dollar's donation. The donation goes to a charity.
If this happens with the scissors there must be a home for many other things too - like the forgotten items on city busses and their annual sales or the pilice bike auction for the unclaimed bikes


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

Not long ago when we boarded a cruise ship in Sydney my husband's case was held up as he had some miniature screwdrivers there that he uses for his glasses. Strangely they weren't worried about my case where I had a bread knife and a sharp chopping knife as we were getting off in Noumea to stay in an apartment for a few days and I knew the supply of cutlery there was unreliable. 
I always pack my knitting in the hold luggage just in case and take some crochet if it's a long flight.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Tove said:


> My LYS has many times had a box of confiscated scissors on their counter. They can be taken for a couple of dollar's donation. The donation goes to a charity.
> If this happens with the scissors there must be a home for many other things too - like the forgotten items on city busses and their annual sales or the pilice bike auction for the unclaimed bikes


How do they get hold of confiscated scissors???


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

lainey_h said:


> How do they get hold of confiscated scissors???


Guess someone managed to get contact with the airport officials. Never asked them how, I was just happy to be able to get a number of small/nail/embroidery type scissors


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I have always worried about this when traveling with my knitting. So far they have been OK. I have been making sure I am using bamboo needles the last few times I traveled and hoped that got me through. Seemed to be OK returning from Italy. When flying into and out of Mexico we have made the trip south to the Tijuana Airport because the fares seem much cheaper. It was a small easy to use airport.


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

PaulaSussexUK said:


> Flying out of the UK, I have always checked in advance with the airline. As so many of you say, the advice is it's hold luggage only. The weirdest thing I have ever got confiscated was some boot polish at Auckland (NZ) airport - maybe 'cos it wasn't Kiwi brand?


I think that's because explosives can come in that sort of form and they can't check it. We have a lot to thank terrorists for!!


----------



## Ursula62 (Dec 29, 2012)

A thought just came to mind. How about a pair of those bamboo chopsticks that you get with sushi. Several years back at Rhinebeck they had some speed knitting contest using those.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh No! I'm sorry. I guess one always must be wary and plan in advance.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

A few years back, the same thing happened to me when returning home from Italy. I had a knitted project on a circular needle and the security guard did not know what it was and called her supervisor and showed it to her. The supervisor was all smiles when she told me I could not take them on the plane. I did remove my knit project and was allowed to keep that. To this day, I cannot help but wonder if the girl's supervisor knitted. Her smile really left me wondering. Ironically, I was able to knit on the flight using the same needles when my husband and I flew to Italy.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

I went to Sicily in August of 2016. I not only brought 2 WIP but knitted on the plane both going & coming home. I had no trouble at all. The Travel Agent printed out the rules of the airline & told me to show it to the authorities, should I have any problems.

Good luck & SAFE travels!


----------



## kpa1b2 (Jun 30, 2014)

gma11331 said:


> While in WV with my then 8 y/o GD she was given a small "snow globe" that she loved. When checking in at Dulles for our flight home they wanted to take her snow globe away from her, I guess thinking the liquid inside was dangerous. After her constant crying was causing much attention and holding things up they relented and she was able to bring it home. It was only about three inches in diameter and don't think it could have caused much damage even if caustic.


Disney has signs that say you can not fly with snow globes. They will ship them to your home.

I had an iPod in my purse when I went to jury duty once. I thought I had lost it, they saw it on the screen. I had to dig through my purse to find it and walk it back to my car. I couldn't have done anything with it as it had no power.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Funny how different airlines have different rules. I have never had a problem with knitting needles when I have flown either here within Australia or overseas to Canada, even via America. Mind you I do ask before checking in my luggage if I can take my knitting on board with me. Sorry you had your tips confiscated.


----------



## danywb (Jun 6, 2017)

I use the cheap bamboo needles in my carry-on, and bring the better needles in my checked luggage if I have any. It has worked so far to France, Italy, and Costa Rica. Were the points steel or wood


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Porkypine0727 said:


> You're a knitting terrorist! :O


My friend Marcia is limited in what she can eat, tried to bring some food. She is the yogurt terrorist!

:sm06:


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

MsNewKnit said:


> I've always wonder what happens to those confiscated needles. Do you think someone is making money selling them?


They should have a mail box right there near where our needles are confiscated and us knitters could whip out our self addressed, prestamped envelopes and mail our needles home.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

MsNewKnit said:


> I've always wonder what happens to those confiscated needles. Do you think someone is making money selling them?


I wouldn't doubt that some items end up sold on ebay or other sites.


----------



## DianeB77 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hmmm...I will have to remember that about the tape measure! Thanks! The confiscated stuff goes to auction, I believe. I have been to gun shows and large flea markets where they have crates of the little knives and mini tools for sale, sometimes in lots. They have told me that they buy crates of confiscated goods at auction. They have websites where you can by Police confiscated or recovered things too. I guess it is better than having them go to the landfills. They should offer you the opportunity to mail them home! I would be very upset to lose my favorite needles. For me, I could give up the plane flights anyway. I don't mind staying right here in California or I can drive to where I want to go. I will let the kids tell me stories of their wonderful visits to other countries!


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

Never heard of a hi-jacking with a knitting needle!


----------



## morah2 (Nov 23, 2017)

When I fly, I take a dedicated pair of Fiskars children’s blunt school scissors with me in my carryon needlework. I have never been questioned on domestic flights. They are sharp enough to cut most yarn and thread.


----------



## gma.geeg (Sep 12, 2014)

I've never had a problem with my knitting on a flight but I knit with short, interchangeable circulars.
With all this being said tho, next time I'll take cheap plastic or bamboo tips so I can take them off and a stamped, self-addressed envelope just in case! I can't imagine just sitting that long in a plane without knitting. I can only read so long and the movies are too hard for me to see and hear clearly.
Some years ago I was pulled out by security and my carry-on searched. My hairdryer was laying at an angle that being screened it was looked like a long narrow "weapon"! They let me keep it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

elissa57 said:


> My mom always travels with a self addressed, stamped envelope, so if that happens, she can mail the tips home....and she doesn't need to replace them. I am sorry...I DO know that THAT wasn't what you were writing about, LOL





lins said:


> They should have a mail box right there near where our needles are confiscated and us knitters could whip out our self addressed, prestamped envelopes and mail our needles home.


Umm ... that's all well and good, as long as you're in the same country as issued the postage stamps. No postal system will accept mail with foreign postage stamps on it.

Cheapest option is cheapo bamboo needles that you won't cry over when confiscated. Despite the rules, the individual security agent is the one who determines what passes or not. There's no way of being certain in advance.

One more tip. Do *not* switch out your good needles for the cheapo bamboo needles, unless it doesn't matter to you that your gauge will probably be different on the different material needles, _even_ if they're the exact same size.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ursula62 said:


> A thought just came to mind. How about a pair of those bamboo chopsticks that you get with sushi. Several years back at Rhinebeck they had some speed knitting contest using those.


Did you say chopsticks?? JVallas knows all about knitting with chopsticks!!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Did you say chopsticks?? JVallas knows all about knitting with chopsticks!!


Ha, that's so cool!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... that's all well and good, as long as you're in the same country as issued the postage stamps. No postal system will accept mail with foreign postage stamps on it.
> 
> Cheapest option is cheapo bamboo needles that you won't cry over when confiscated. Despite the rules, the individual security agent is the one who determines what passes or not. There's no way of being certain in advance.
> 
> One more tip. Do *not* switch out your good needles for the cheapo bamboo needles, unless it doesn't matter to you that your gauge will probably be different on the different material needles, _even_ if they're the exact same size.


I guess I was just thinking about going, not getting home.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Did you say chopsticks?? JVallas knows all about knitting with chopsticks!!


Whaaaat??? Will you look at that!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

painthoss said:


> Whaaaat??? Will you look at that!!


That's why I saved it when she posted it. More patience than I've ever had.


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

I love all your stories! I'm not a big traveler, and have not had any problems, but your stories are just great!


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

Cannot speak for knitting needles, but did read a California State bulletin some time back offering containers of items for auction that were confiscated at airports. This might happen at airports in other states also.


----------



## kpa1b2 (Jun 30, 2014)

I've watched the TSA throw nail polish remover away.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I think it would be a shame if they just throw those things away. I would prefer to see them auctioned. Also would like to go through the dumpster and take what I want. Think of the treasures.


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

Isn't it sad how much the world has changed because of the insane acts of violence committed by sick-minded people. I suppose anything can be turned into a weapon when wielded by a disturbed person, so we all lose another little piece of our freedom in an effort to protect the innocent. I've switched from knitting or crocheting when traveling to doing crossword puzzles. I wonder when we'll have to start turning in our pens and pencils!


----------



## nurseamy (Dec 13, 2017)

ROFL


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Plastic or bamboo needles have much greater chance to go through those machines without trouble. I have tested this several times coming from Europe and Peru


----------



## nurseamy (Dec 13, 2017)

Also watch going into Mexico, get passport stamped. My friends son didn't realize and on the way back to USA had to pay bribe money. Its a set up, apparently they do it all the time.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

nurseamy said:


> Also watch going into Mexico, get passport stamped. My friends son didn't realize and on the way back to USA had to pay bribe money. Its a set up, apparently they do it all the time.


Interesting. I have been to Mexico several times and this is the first that I have heard of this


----------



## nurseamy (Dec 13, 2017)

Sandra's son was just young and traveling alone. From what she found out it is a common practice.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Simone54 said:


> Interesting. I have been to Mexico several times and this is the first that I have heard of this


Same here, twice a year, usually, and haven't heard of it. Quite the opposite,they are getting more and more pro-active about teaching visitors to fill out the immigration forms correctly to save time and headache for everybody. I am particularly fond of the section of the form that requires 'all visitors must sing in the box' !


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Did you say chopsticks?? JVallas knows all about knitting with chopsticks!!


Knitting with Chop Sticks! I have to remember that!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

whitedog said:


> Never heard of a hi-jacking with a knitting needle!


But, just think! If a hi-jacker tries, we can knit a rope and tie him up!
In all fairness, if hi-jacking happened to us, we would not think it funny.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Irene P said:


> But, just think! If a hi-jacker tries, we can knit a rope and tie him up!
> In all fairness, if hi-jacking happened to us, we would not think it funny.


Look I have an extreme view on some things. My family lost 5 members in the World Trade Center Towers, so we shouldn't joke or complain about security and safety. I truly enjoy knitting but continuing to breathe is sort of more important.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Look I have an extreme view on some things. My family lost 5 members in the World Trade Center Towers, so we shouldn't joke or complain about security and safety. I truly enjoy knitting but continuing to breathe is sort of more important.


My comment was not intended to be insulting. My sympathy for your loss. For the record, my daughter, who lived in New York then, saw someone fall from the 10th floor the day that happened while she walked to work, and a man who once worked with my husband was killed in that building. My husband was driving his car when he saw it explode. I also have a friend who worked at that building and had trouble leaving it because of the smoke. I also have a cousin who is a fireman who helped rescuing that day and has side effects from this that, to date, have not gone away.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Irene P said:


> My comment was not intended to be insulting. My sympathy for your loss. For the record, my daughter, who lived in New York then, saw someone fall from the 10th floor the day that happened while she walked to work, and a man who once worked with my husband was killed in that building. My husband was driving his car when he saw it explode. I also have a friend who worked at that building and had trouble leaving it because of the smoke. I also have a cousin who is a fireman who helped rescuing that day and has side effects from this that, to date, have not gone away.


One of the 343 firefighters lost at ground zero was my cousin. It took years for any of his remains to be identified, a piece of his femur, no larger than a book of matches. His son is now with FDNY.


----------



## starryskies (Jan 17, 2017)

tell her she can bring yougurt on in the form of Go-gert. the tubes are less than 4 oz each and are allowed on.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys,
It is so very sad that people have become so violent and have a completely different set of values.
I sincerely hope that we will see a planet ( Yes, a planet!) that will put a true set of values, both emotionally and economically ahead of greed, jealously and the fear of not having. Sadly, this will never happen for generations to come. But, we can pray that it will happen.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

In November 2017 I flew from Minneapolis, MN into Naples and out of Rome. I had my knitting (with small size circular needle) right in my tote bag (that I took onto the plane with me) and it was never mentioned. I had no problems there or in the Paris and Amsterdam airports during layovers. I think it's worth trying to bring your knitting. Just bring cheaper needles on the plane (just in case) and keep your better ones in your checked luggage. 

I always travel with my knitting and have never had problems. However...before I go I print out the airline's policy regarding knitting needles (which states they are allowed on the flight) and carry it in my bag. That way if I ever am told I can't have them I can show the statement from the airline. Not sure if that would help or if they can just say they have the right to change policy whenever they want. 

Good luck and have a great trip! I love Italy!!


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

LuvmyDoxies said:


> Oh no, going to Italy in May. I will have to plan ahead on how to manage that. I may have to take my plastic needles. I will surely use a life line. Maybe I can get by with the really short tips and put caps on the ends. I have never had a problem going other places. Hmmmm.


In November 2017 I flew from Minneapolis, MN into Naples and out of Rome. I had my knitting (with small size circular needle) right in my tote bag (that I took onto the plane with me) and it was never mentioned. I had no problems there or in the Paris and Amsterdam airports during layovers. I think it's worth trying to bring your knitting. Just bring cheaper needles on the plane (just in case) and keep your better ones in your checked luggage.

I always travel with my knitting and have never had problems. However...before I go I print out the airline's policy regarding knitting needles (which states they are allowed on the flight) and carry it in my bag. That way if I ever am told I can't have them I can show the statement from the airline. Not sure if that would help or if they can just say they have the right to change policy whenever they want.

Good luck and have a great trip! I love Italy!!


----------

